# Missyscove's New Blog



## missyscove (Jun 12, 2010)

First off, here's my old blog. 

A little about me:

I'm a 19 (for 2 more weeks) year old college student. I just finished my second year as an Animal Science undergrad at Cornell University. On breaks, like right now, I return home to Los Angeles where I was raised. At my mom's house, where I spend the majority of my time, we have two rabbits, Fiona and Timmy, and a 14 year old golden retriever, Missy.

Fiona was adopted August 4, 2006 from a local animal shelter and Timmy October 1, 2006 from the animal shelter where I volunteered.

Today I took their NIC cages apart, cleaned them, and re zip-tied a lot of them. 

My brother recently got a new camera, so I bought his Canon Digital Rebel XTi off him, and I love it. It's perfect for bun pictures!

Here's a few pictures from today


Fiona's incision from her mammary tumor removal: all healed up, now the fur needs to grow back







My Fiona girl





You want me to do what with that ball?





Mine





I'll think about it...





Someone has been messing with my box...





In case there's any doubt to how Timmy feels about me


























And now some general shots of the cages. Each rabbit has a 2x2x3 NIC cage. Their cages are mirror images of eachother. Fiona's is mostly white grids; Timmy's is mostly silver.





















In this one you can see how veggie time works around here... the combination of my lazy attitude and my desire for them to have to exercise and stretch a bit to get to their lettuce means I just dump it on top of the cage and then they stretch up to get to it.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice start. Love your setup


----------



## missyscove (Jul 15, 2010)

We've been growing little pots of grass for the buns out in the backyard and today I got some pictures of Timmy enjoying his out-of-cage time in the hallway with one of the pots of grass.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Cute pictures!  I love their lettuce set-up. Maybe I should start sticking lettuce leaves around my bunny's cages... onder:

Your Timmy reminds me of my Sammi! The facial expressions and everything!  Is Timmy a big(ger) bunny, or a smaller one?


----------



## hln917 (Jul 16, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Your Timmy reminds me of my Sammi! The facial expressions and everything!  Is Timmy a big(ger) bunny, or a smaller one?



I was going to say the same thing! When I saw the pic, I thought it was Sammi.

Glad to hear Fiona is healing nicely. Great set up for their home. I like the idea of the grass in the house. I'm always afraid to let them try the one outside with the bugs and any chemical/pesticide from the lawn.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 16, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Your Timmy reminds me of my Sammi! The facial expressions and everything!  Is Timmy a big(ger) bunny, or a smaller one?


Timmy is probably 4.5 lbs - so not tiny, but not huge either. They're about the same size, but Timmy is just more of a solid bun.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice blog Christina. 

Are they not bonded? If they are can I ask a stupid question, why the separate cages?

Glad to see Fiona is healing.

Susan


----------



## missyscove (Jul 16, 2010)

They're not bonded. 
They were, then got in a big fight and we had to split them up. I got them to the point where I could let them out together, then went to a summer program for 6 weeks and my mom stopped letting them out together.
It's been 2 years since then. When I come home on breaks (like right now) I try them out together, but still no real progress.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 4, 2010)

I have some bad news and some good news to share.
The bad news is that two days ago, on August 2, we had to have our 14 year old golden retriever, Missy, put to sleep. When we woke up that morning her back legs had essentially just given up on her. She was a great dog and my best friend, but now she's at the rainbow bridge with her sister, Shadow.

The good news is that today is the 4th anniversary of Fiona's adoption.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 4, 2010)

Christina I'm so sorry to hear about Missy. Like you said I'm sure she and Shadow are running through the Meadows at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Happy 4th Gotta Day Fiona. I hope you will get lots of nice presents today:magicwand::balloons::airborne:

Susan


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 4, 2010)

Sorry about your dog 

But Happy Gottcha' day Fiona!! :bunnydance:


_p.s. Thanks for the avatar help_


----------



## missyscove (Aug 4, 2010)

Fiona and Timmy both got new water bottles in celebration!

Whiskerz, the avatar looks great!


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 5, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Fiona and Timmy both got new water bottles in celebration!
> 
> Whiskerz, the avatar looks great!


Are they totally awesome water bottles?!

and thanks!!!! It was worth the frustration and ripping out my hair after all :rollseyes


----------



## missyscove (Aug 31, 2010)

So now I'm back in that awkward time where I can't update you with pictures of the buns because they're on the opposite side of the country.
I can treat you to a few photos from here at school though.

Birthday pancakes I made for one of my roommates.





Livestock themed cupcakes we baked to bribe freshman into joining our club









woodpecker at our window bird feeder





Chickadee





Baby bananas I grilled for dessert and ate with chocolate pudding.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 7, 2010)

Watch out, I'm coming for the chocolate milk, the chickadee and Timmy!:zoro:


----------



## missyscove (Sep 7, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Watch out, I'm coming for the chocolate milk, the chickadee and Timmy!:zoro:


I'm willing to share my chocolate milk (my 5 roommates and I go through 1 gallon of chocolate, 5 skim and 3 gallons of 2% a week... and one of us is lactose intolerant)
You can have the chickadee too.
Timmy is under lock & key with my mom (and reports are he's feeling much better after his sprained hip incident.

More pictures for you guys

Chocolate Chip cookies (go great with that chocolate milk!)





Duck at the Ithaca Farmer's Market





Gull at the Ithaca Farmer's Market





More ducks










off the dock


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,  Cool pics !!! :thumbup


----------



## missyscove (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't realize it had been quite so long since I last updated this blog. 
I've just concluded the most stressful and difficult week of my life in recent memory. 
Last Thursday I left where I was staying in Kenya (where I took an incredible course - I'll share a select few pictures in a bit). It took me 2 full days to get back to Los Angeles. I arrived home exhausted and had to take Fiona up to the vet to be euthanized. Her rainbow bridge thread is here. Then it took me another two days to get back to school. My roommates were unable to free my car from the ice and snow well enough to pick me up at the airport so I took a cab home. Once I got inside the apartment, they informed me that the trouble with our boiler that our landlord promised would be done by Thursday was still going on (it was Sunday at this point) and that the radiator in the room above mine had been left open when they were bleeding it, soaking through the floor and my entire bed. Thankfully I have awesome roommates who washed all of my bedding for me, even if it wasn't quite dry yet. Our radiators were partially working for the coldest night of the year (-16, feels like -31F) but were out the next night, and the space heaters they gave us blew a fuse in our apartment, multiple times.
They still haven't finished working on our radiators which means maintenance men have been in my room all week - eliminating the opportunity for early bedtimes or naps. I'm pretty sure my total exhaustion is what's led me to develop this horrible cold/flu, complete with highly attractive cough. 
Then, on Wednesday, when my roommates and I tossed our barn clothes in the wash after sheep lab, I forgot to take my iPhone out of my pocket. It turns out that washers are one of those accessories "not optimized for iPhone"

I'm really hoping that things will be looking up from here on out this semester. tonight I made my roommates and I a celebratory, the first week is over dinner of the omaha steaks my dad mailed us, creamed corn and green beans.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2011)

*hugs* I know what those weeks feel like. Going through the month from he(( myself.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 28, 2011)

Now a post dedicated to Kenya. 
I spent 15 nights in Kenya at Mpala Research Centre which is located just outside of Nanyuki in the Laikipia district(Just north of the equator, about 5 hours driving from Nairobi). It was through a tropical field ecology course offered through Cornell's winter session. This was the 7th year that the course was offered. I was lucky enough to be one of 23 students, 2 TA's and 2 professors. We conducted 3 research projects over the duration of the course. The first was on elephant damage on Acacia trees. The second was on the relationship between the size and shape of Acacia drepanalobium trees and the species of ant that colonized them. The last was on the relationship between size of bird and time spent at a watering hole. I had a great time, learned a lot (and got an A!), met a great group of people (students, professors, TA's, other folks at the research center and elsewhere in Kenya). 
When we weren't studying (and sometimes while we were) we were essentially on safari, only a safari where we're allowed out of our vans and allowed out at night. The animals I personally saw include: Lion, Leopard, African Wild Cat, Spotted Hyena, Striped Hyena, Aardwolf, Spotted Genet, Dwarf Mongoose, White Tailed Mongoose, Grevy's Zebra, Plains Zebra, Reticulated Giraffe, Grant's Gazelle, Thompson's Gazelle, Impala, Greater Kudu, Eland, Oryx, Dikdik, Rock Hyrax, bats, Puff Adder, Egyptian Cobra, Red headed Rock Agama, Monitor Lizard, Hippopotamus, Common Ostrich, Nightjars, several species of starlings, sparrows, hawks, ibis, guineafowl, owl, hawk, waxbill, oxpecker and lots of other birds I'm sure I'm forgetting.
I also took a lot of pictures (over 2,500). I narrowed those down to about 200 favorites which I shared among my course mates. Here is an even more select group. I brought my Canon digital rebel xti and my panasonic DMC-TS2. All of these pictures were taken with my dslr though.





Colobus Monkey





Eastern Chanting Goshawk





Eastern Chanting Goshawk





Sacred Ibis eating a frog





Male Grevy's Zebras fighting





Running reticulated giraffe





The view from the baboon cliffs





Olive Baboons





Male Common Ostrich





Male African Elephant





Olive baboon





>1 week old Grevy's Zebra nursing





African Wild Dogs





Grant's Gazelle





Spoonbill





Me, ontop of Mukenya





Vervret Monkey mom & baby





Rock Hyrax





Me again - at the baboon cliffs


Also, in case anyone happened to notice, yes I cut my hair. I cut off 10 inches and donated it to Pantene's beautiful lengths program to make wigs for women and girls with cancer.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW! Did you upload these pictures anywhere else? Well the rest of them, would love to see them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 28, 2011)

Your pictures are amazing!!! You should really hook up with MikeScone. His law office is in Ithaca and he lives in Harford.


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry about Fiona. She was such a beautiful little girl! (Aren't Dutchies always so sweet?) She was one very loved bunny, as can be seen from your photos. (((HUGS))) to you for your loss, as well as to your mom for taking care of her while you were away. :hug2:

As for your field trip to Kenya...what an awesome opportunity you had! The photos are beautiful; stunning countryside and such amazing wildlife. I can only imagine what it would have been like to experience all of this first-hand, especially the zebras fighting and the giraffe loping across the plain. (I once saw a stuffed, mounted lion - I think it was at the Halifax International Airport - he was on display in a huge showcase near the entrance, and when I walked up to it, was just blown away by the size and overwhelming presence of this animal. Seeing them on tv or in print is one thing, but up close - or from a distance, live and in its natural state - is something entirely different.

The first picture you posted of the Colobus monkey made me smile. He looks like some sort of tribal elder, an old soul with centuries of wisdom behind those eyes, all the while sporting a pretty rad haircut. ;o)


----------



## missyscove (Jan 31, 2011)

Patti, I actually did contact him and he gave me some tips re. Ithaca winter driving.

Bassetluv, it's funny you say that because the photo editing program I usually use, Picasa, kept trying to get me to tag his face as a person.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 31, 2011)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Patti, I actually did contact him and he gave me some tips re. Ithaca winter driving.




You two should get together some time. He's really a great guy. I've been to his house and he has visited mine. I also met up with him in Columbia, SC and Tampa once.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 31, 2011)

Natasha would never be safe ever again!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 31, 2011)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Natasha would never be safe ever again!


LOL! I think he has a security device on her ankle. I'm sure he would love to meet you.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Such a great blog! I love all the pictures and stories. Normally, I'd bug you about posting more but you are such a crazy busy person that I think you're entitled to the time away from your blog Lol. Seriously, take care and looking forward to more news!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 26, 2011)

Almost halfway through the semester and loving it, though it's super stressful. I was going to focus this post on animal related things, but since I'm an Animal Science major, it seems that everything I do is animal related...

I'm an officer in a livestock club at my school. Every spring we have a student-run livestock show so we've started getting ready for that by halterbreaking 6 beef heifers. It's really something to see them go from terrified of us to tolerant enough to stand around for a neck scratch in just a few weeks. 
I think my favorite class this semester is Sheep. I didn't have too much sheep experience before but it's such a great class. Our sheep labs are especially fun. The first week we went out to the T&R and got hands-on experience sorting wool, docking tails, vaccinating and tagging ears. The next week we practiced moving sheep around, sorting them and flipping them to trim feet. So-not what people expect when they hear "ivy league education," you know? We do work with computer models and take quizzes and tests and all that jazz too, don't worry.
I also volunteer down at the vet school to socialize the research animals, which right now is just dogs and cats though they've had buns in the past. I go with my roommate right after our microbio lab and it's a great stress relief. Lately she's been putting us in with 6-10 adult beagles to socialize (they're in individual kennels and we take them out and play with, brush and cuddle them in the larger room) and then ending our time with this 4 month old puppy. He's adorable and loves to play fetch with his squeaky toys - really the perfect end to a hard day.
I'm also riding twice a week this semester. I'm really proud of how my riding has come along over the past three years. The other day I got there and saw I'd been assigned one of the more challenging horses and I was kind of disappointed because he and I had had some bad experiences in the past but once I was on him he was pretty good and when he started misbehaving I felt like I was doing a good job getting him back on track which was really rewarding. In my friday lesson though I ended up on a horse who was a real scardey-cat. He spooked at the sound of a snow shovel outside and I ended up with my butt in the dirt. He kept shying away from that part of the ring all through the lesson, but only managed to get me off once more and that time I landed on my feet. I joked that he just wanted me to practice mounting. None of my falls were that bad - I just have a bruised ego and a sore butt.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 27, 2011)

for those of you that love pictures:
A Tufted Titmouse outside our window, in the snow


----------



## missyscove (Mar 2, 2011)

So you know those beef heifers we've been halterbreaking... today we had to treat them for ringworm. We'd noticed some thin hair patches that we thought were old ringworm that had healed, but then they got bigger so we had to notify our adviser and the woman that runs our teaching barn about them. Today 6 of us club officers/members met up with Jessica who runs the teaching barn. We got our heifers haltered and tied to a fence (we haven't gotten them to the leading around stage yet.) then clipped, combed and (diluted) bleached their ringworm spots.
As far as zoonoses go, ringworm is at the top of my "ones I wouldn't mind so much getting" list, but trying to explain that to some of our members is a little tricky. There's a careful balance between the "yeah so that waiver you signed, if you get ringworm you can't sue us and if you're immunocompromised don't come over any more" and the "hey we need help, it's just ringworm, if you get it all you need is a lil' fungal cream." 
In better news, our coveralls arrived today. I already had a pair of my own but I budgeted for them and the university agreed to fund us so now our club has 6 new coveralls we can wear when doing things like working with cattle with zoonooses.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 6, 2011)

This week I have an unusually small load (only 1 test and 2 quizzes) so I decided to enjoy my weekend. Yesterday I went to the Rosamond Gifford Zoo in Syracuse with my boyfriend and then to Chipotle (I can only go so long without Mexican or Mexican-inspired food).
Here are a few pictures from the Zoo.

Spectacled bear





Wolf





Amur Tiger





Bighorn Sheep





Woodduck





Lemur





Patas Monkey





Lion


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks like a fun time at the zoo.


----------



## Bassetluv (Mar 16, 2011)

missyscove wrote:

Spectacled bear




[/quote]


This spectacled bear looks like he's got his spectacles on sideways. Maybe he's not a morning bear...


----------



## missyscove (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a grandma! Well, sort of.
My sheep class got a flock of 12 ewes ready to lamb. We were split into teams of 4-5 students with one team assigned to each ewe. The whole class has been rotating chores and lamb checks. Yesterday around 11 am, our ewe lambed. 

Her first two lambs both came out backward - a ewe lamb and then a ram lamb. I restrained the ewe while our professor guided my teammates on pulling the lambs since she'd been in labor for about an hour without any real signs of progress. A grad student is doing a study involving artificial rearing and has been taking ram lambs from ewes with at least one other healthy lamb, so our first ram lamb went to him. Our ewe looked like she was still in labor, but we couldn't feel any lambs so our professor told us to check again in an hour. We broke for lunch and an hour later we went back in. This time I gloved up. I pulled out a ram lamb who did come out front feet first, but his head was twisted back; sadly he was still born. Admittedly, a more experienced person probably would have been able to tell and get his head in the right position, but we're not sure what exactly caused his death. On Wednesday a vet from the vet school is going to necropsy all of our dead lambs for us. After that third lamb I went back in with a clean glove just to make sure there weren't any more (not actually expecting it) and then pulled another lamb, this time a ewe coming backwards. We cleared her mouth and saw her lift her head and our whole team cheered. 
We stayed around until we were sure that both of our ewe lambs had nursed and then came back later that night to tag their ears and paint the numbers on their sides. 

No description of lambs is complete without pictures, so...

mom and her first two lambs ram on left, ewe on right





the first ewe lamb, a few hours after birth





Mom and the two ewe lambs










Me and the ewe I pulled when she was about 12 hours old.





It was an incredible learning experience and something I'll never forget.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's a video of mom and the first two lambs.
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/UF4ySR8li6U&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 4, 2011)

Incredible births.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 1, 2011)

I know, I know, I'm really really bad at updating my blog...
I spent my summer in San Antonio interning at the zoo. I signed a confidentiality agreement and I'm not allowed to post any pictures to the internet but you can see some of the flamingos I worked with here 
http://www.mysanantonio.com/slidesh...mingo-Walk-at-S-A-Zoo-31156.php#photo-1636152

I've been back at school for about 6 weeks now. I'm taking some cool classes and I just started a job copy editing a textbook which is pretty fun. I just submitted my VMCAS (like the common app for vet school) but I'm still working on some supplements.

Today is Timmy's 5th gotcha day. I sent him some toys and my mom sent me this picture.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 10, 2012)

opcorn2 


:waiting:


:stikpoke


----------



## missyscove (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay okay, new pictures of Timmy! I put him in his harness and took him out on the deck today to enjoy the nice weather.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 5, 2012)

I was back in town just for the weekend because I had an interview at a nearby vet school. 
Here's Timmy.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 6, 2012)

*missyscove wrote: *


> I was back in town just for the weekend because I had an interview at a nearby vet school.
> Here's Timmy.


Timmy is sweet. Good luck with the interview. Wishing you the best.

K


----------



## missyscove (Sep 12, 2012)

I know it's been ages since I updated my blog, but I promise I'm still alive!

I'm in my fifth week of vet school at Western University of Health Sciences. It's probably the hardest thing I've ever done, but I'm loving it every step of the way. Western is a fairly unique vet school in that our curriculum is almost entirely PBL, problem based learning. That means we don't really have lectures like you would at a typical vet school. Instead, we're given disclosures about a specific case and we list the facts and problems relating to the patient, our ideas, and our plans for addressing it. Then we list learning issues which is basically any and everything we don't know. We divide them up among our group members to research and then we report back two days later. 

We also get a lot of hands on experience early on. I've already had my first patient at one of our wellness clinics (a faculty member does the physical exam and talks us through it and then we get to put our hands on the pet as well.)

So far we've had dog, horse and sheep cases and a horse handling lab. 

One of the great things about being a vet student is the company swag (see my Hills backpack and Banfield water bottle, for example) as well as the discount pet food. Turns out we get roughly a 50% discount on Oxbow which means lucky Timmy is being spoiled rotten. Our first order just came in and he has new treats, papaya tabs, grass mats, 4 kinds of grass hay, and critical care. 
During my first week, Timmy went through a really rough bout of stasis. I treated him with aspirin, simethicone, critical care, tummy rubs and a warm rice sock, but he basically went down hill. His abdomen started to feel really hard so I thought maybe it was bloat and so about 36 hours after he'd last eaten on his own I called around to vet clinics in the area. 3 clinics, including the on-campus clinic, told me their rabbit vet wasn't in today but I managed to get a 4:00 appointment at one. When I went to class that morning, Timmy was resting his chin on his water dish and I honestly thought I would find him dead when I came home. I felt like a bad mom and a terrible vet student. I couldn't concentrate at all in class and bolted home at 3. When I got home he was in the same place but his abdomen was squishy once again. I really liked the vet I saw and she agreed that I had done all the right things. He got sub q fluids, and sub q reglan and metacam. We got sent home with trimeth-sulfa just to cover all the bases, metoclopramide and metacam. I really liked the vet and ended up recommending her to several of my classmates with rabbits. Although I had no complaints about the price, she chose to waive my exam fee so I went home for a little over $100. Within about a week Timmy made a full recovery.

Here's a shot of Timmy relaxing in my room where he gets to roam whenever I'm home. 






And here's a picture of me after my white coat ceremony.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 14, 2012)

Christina, I can't believe you are in Vet School already. Gosh where has the time gone? It seems like you just went away for your Pre Med not that long ago. 

How many years is Vet school? Where do you want to set up a practice once you finish?

Glad to hear Timmy is feeling better.

Susan


----------



## missyscove (Sep 14, 2012)

Vet school is 4 years long (assuming I don't decide to follow it up with a residency). Right now I'm leaning towards staying in southern California, but I can't really say for sure where I'll end up. I'm also leaning towards small animal or exotics and also think being a zoo vet would be awesome, but, again, it's not entirely up to me.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 23, 2012)

Timmy having some out-of-cage fun in my room

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LvZwCbs0Qg[/flash]


----------



## missyscove (Oct 1, 2012)

It's Timmy's birthday! 6 years ago today we adopted him from LA Animal Services. 











Timmy and his friend, Squirrely Bob 





Timmy and his birthday present




















Timmy singing "Happy Birthday"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 1, 2012)

[align=center]*HOPPY BIRTHDAY TIMMY.*[/align]
[align=center]:trio:bunny18:happybunny:arty::airborne::bestwishes::birthday[/align]
Great pictures. Love the one of you singing.

*Susan & the Gang*


----------



## missyscove (Oct 8, 2012)

Timmy seems to sense when I'm most stressed and uses those times to stop eating. We have midterms Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Monday. That means I've been studying all weekend. My brother is in town so last night he and my mom and grandma drove out to have dinner with me and then stopped by the house and saw Timmy. While my mom was holding him she made a comment about how after her last visit he ended up with GI stasis and how he better not do that again. 

Well last night he only ate about 1/2 of his veggies. This morning he wouldn't eat his breakfast. I was meeting a groupmate in the anatomy lab at 9 but I dosed him with simethicone and metacam at 7:30 then simethicone and critical care at 8:30. I gave him tummy massages and encouraged him to run around a bit. Then I left a note in the kitchen for my roommates and asked them to check in on him while I was gone. He was still bright, alert and responsive when I left but I asked them to call or text me if he looked worse. 

The big plus about living with other vet students is the updates I got over the next several hours. Detailed descriptions of his stools and updates on how much of his lettuce leaf he'd eaten. When I got home around 1:30 I gave him another dose of simethicone and let him out to run around again, but he'd eaten his romaine. Then I picked him some parsley and oregano from my pots in the yard which he also ate. 

As of now he's only eaten a few pellets and hasn't had any hay but he will eat his greens. I gave him more simethicone and critical care which should hold him over until the morning when I'll give him another dose of metacam if he's still not eating his pellets.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Christina, I enjoyed reading your blog and how fantastic you are in vet school!! Great pic of you in the white coat  I've always heard vet school is extremely hard because you have to learn so many different animals....do find that is the case?
Timmy is a doll. Loved seeing his pics. The one further back of him on his leash yawning cracked me up!
I hate GI stasis.  every time I read a story on here about it I hate it more. I hope Timmy makes a full recovery like last time. Keep usmupdated!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Lisa, 
He was excited for breakfast this morning and I woke up to the sounds of him eating some hay so he seems to have shown much improvement. 

The range of species is just one reason vet school is hard. We're basically learning what the med students are, only we have to apply that to a range of species. For this first block we covered dogs, horses, cattle and sheep. Cats might show up on the test too even though we didn't specifically cover them.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 11, 2012)

I picked Timmy up a little cat bed at Target the other day. As soon as I gave it to him, he peed in it. I was about to do laundry anyway so I washed it and gave it back. He's only pooped in it since. 






It's really hard to study when there's something that cute so close by.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 27, 2012)

I had every intention of updating this blog this weekend with exciting news about the clicker I had invested in and how well clicker training was progressing with Timmy. 

Instead, I have to share that Timmy passed away in my arms very early this morning. I had become so close to him in these last few months after sharing my bedroom with him and I am absolutely devastated that I lost him so suddenly. 

I posted a Rainbow Bridge thread for him here:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=76491&forum_id=27


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 3, 2012)

Christina, I'm so sad you lost dear Timmy. How old was he when he died? I see his 6th birthday party was earlier this year but how old was he when you got him? The picture of him in his bed is so cute! How are you enjoying your new babies?


----------



## missyscove (Nov 3, 2012)

We don't know how old he was when we got him. We presume he was at least a year old but he had come into the shelter as a stray so there's not really any good way to age once they're fully grown. 

Sherlock and Watson also came in as strays and are also estimated to be about a year old. They're settling in nicely. They love running through their tunnels and sitting on the ledges in their cage. They're still getting used to the idea of eating Oxbow Timothy pellets instead of the alfalfa pellets they were on so we don't really have anything I can use as a treat for them yet but they do come up to me on occasion to see what I'm up to when I sit on the floor with them. They were very curious last night when I gave their cage and litter boxes a good sweeping out (I waited until I was pretty sure they knew where the litterboxes were before I went about cleaning them. )


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 3, 2012)

Glad to hear Sherlock and Watson are settling in! They are adorable buns


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, somehow I just now saw that you got 2 new bunnies. Yay!

Being a Sherlock Holmes fan myself, I love their names :big wink:!


----------

